# MTB: Tyler Mill (Wallingford, CT) RAW this week?



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

Gonna check *this place* out some afternoon this week. I plan to be rolling by 4 pm and would like to log 6-ish miles. The trail network seems pretty simple to navigate. Anyone down? Probably gonna do Thursday.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2008)

Steveo and I are probably gonna ride there this afternoon if anyone is interested.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm shooting to ride local on thursday.  but if i feel lonely and am looking to ride with a group i might be into this.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2008)

What time you looking to start at on Thursday?


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What time you looking to start at on Thursday?



4 pm.

Keep us posted on your ride today, and upload a GPS track. I might join you some Monday.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> 4 pm.
> 
> Keep us posted on your ride today, and upload a GPS track. I might join you some Monday.



I'm actually off this week so I figured I will get some biking in.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

i would probably work in norwalk if i did this ride.  i could leave by 3:15 and get there by 4.  stay tuned...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in unless this place really disappoints this afternoon when I ride it.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 15, 2008)

I rode this place a few years ago...If I remember...nice twisting ST.....a bunch of freestyle stuff too....looking forward to riding there this afternoon... see ya  at 3:30 jeff

steve


----------



## powhunter (Sep 15, 2008)

just wanted to hit 400 posts!!


steve


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm in unless this place really disappoints this afternoon when I ride it.



Hopefully there's a lot of stuff like this:







The GPS tracks on Crankfire look very encouraging:

http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=8

Looks like a lot of twisty trails in there.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm lookin to ride thurdsay so i'm in.  I'm comin from bristol so i should be there by 4/4:15 ish.  Fat guy, orange bike, mazda cx-7

-migs


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2008)

Wish I could make this guys, but there's very little chance that I could make it down there for 4.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 16, 2008)

I was thinking about trying to make this ride if my foot is feeling better. But after reading Jeff's trip report I am not so sure I want to.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Migs, do you know your way around this place?


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Migs, do you know your way around this place?



I've been a few times but I usually don't pay attention to where we are going so it always looks new to me. :roll:  I could probably get us lost if you like.

-migs


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> I've been a few times but I usually don't pay attention to where we are going so it always looks new to me. :roll:  I could probably get us lost if you like.
> 
> -migs



Cool! Welcome to AZ migs. Get us to some singletrack and we're cool.

MR evil???


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> I've been a few times but I usually don't pay attention to where we are going so it always looks new to me. :roll:  I could probably get us lost if you like.
> 
> -migs



Hopefully you will be able to get us to a good start point, more than I was able to do. Also do you think it is better to start at the soccer fields or at the end of Tyler Mill Road by the bridge?


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

it's best to park in the soccer field lot but at the upper section by the community gardens.  I'll get us pointed in the right direction but someone should bring a gps track.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

If you want link me to what you think is a good CF track and I will upload it.

I guess Greg was looking to meet around 4 so I will see you by the gardens then. I will be driving a navy blue Pacifica.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

So...we're meeting here?

http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=11


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Right parking lot, but the write up is saying to park at the back, migs mentioned meeting by the gardens which I think are right at the entrance.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

this seems right.  not to many tracks to work with.
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=19


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> So...we're meeting here?
> 
> http://crankfire.com/trails/waypoint.php?wpid=11



Yup.  pull in then hook a right into the upper portion.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Download this track too.
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=34

I think we might want to do this once/if we get to the bridge.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Download this track too.
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=34
> 
> I think we might want to do this once/if we get to the bridge.



How's the riding leading south from the VVMP lot? Is it mostly singletrack or lame ass fire road? I've got until about 6:30 to ride (would like to get home with dinner and to see the kids before bed). In the interest of time, would it make more sense to park *here* and just jump right into the good stuff? Those tracks in the southern end sure look nice and twisty.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> How's the riding leading south from the VVMP lot? Is it mostly singletrack or lame ass fire road? I've got until about 6:30 to ride (would like to get home with dinner and to see the kids before bed). In the interest of time, would it make more sense to park *here* and just jump right into the good stuff? Those tracks in the southern end sure look nice and twisty.



2/2.5 hrs is plenty of time.  It's pretty much ST the whole way with a bit of FR to connect things.  The only reason to park at the "lazy spot" is to avoid climbing.  Why would you want to avoid climbing?:roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 16, 2008)

I go to a BJ's in Wallingford often in the winter.  Grab some things for the week and gas up.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> 2/2.5 hrs is plenty of time.  It's pretty much ST the whole way with a bit of FR to connect things.  The only reason to park at the "lazy spot" is to avoid climbing.  Why would you want to avoid climbing?:roll:



Cool cool. Don't worry about me with climbs. I'm kinda sick in that I like them. Plus you get to go back *down*!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Cool cool. Don't worry about me with climbs. I'm kinda sick in that I like them. Plus you get to go back *down*!



I just love going down.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I just love going down.



So....are you manning up and coming along?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> So....are you manning up and coming along?



yup.  i'll be there by 4.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> yup.  i'll be there by 4.



Niiiiice! Gonna a be a good ride.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> Niiiiice! Gonna a be a good ride.



How optimistic.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 18, 2008)

Still in?  I'm jonesin' to ride.  weather looks great.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll be there for 4, going to up load the tracks now before I forget.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2008)

are we expecting anyone else?

migs 01
o3jeff
Grassi21
Greg


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Still in?  I'm jonesin' to ride.  weather looks great.





o3jeff said:


> I'll be there for 4, going to up load the tracks now before I forget.



I'm all set. Bike and whatnot is in the car. I'll be there a bit before 4 pm. I also have those tracks loaded and freshly charged batteries this time...



Grassi21 said:


> are we expecting anyone else?
> 
> migs 01
> o3jeff
> ...



I think that's our crew.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

Have fun guys.  Looking forward to a detailed report.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> I'm lookin to ride thurdsay so i'm in.  I'm comin from bristol so i should be there by 4/4:15 ish.  Fat guy, orange bike, mazda cx-7
> 
> -migs



Gotta name, or should we just ask for "migs"? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> I'm lookin to ride thurdsay so i'm in.  I'm comin from bristol so i should be there by 4/4:15 ish.  Fat guy, orange bike, mazda cx-7
> 
> -migs



He already posted this describing himself.


----------

